# Need help finding 32-bit pad sounds (hope I'm in the right place!)



## ulrichburke

Dear Anyone.

OK, I'm talking VSTs but there wasn't anywhere saying VSTs and most people play them with keyboards! I don't cos I'm disabled and do everything with a mouse and notation, which is 32-bit cos it's a disability package which never got updated by the producer. Anyway.

I'm trying to make pads like THESE....






or....






JUST the pads, got great lead sounds, just need these kind of pads for backing. Or Edward Simoni, Leo Rojas, any of the panpipe bands you get in shopping centres sometimes (panpipes, drums, bee-YOO-tiful pads in the middle...) If I had the 'ingredients' for pads like those, I could mix'n'match 'em. But I'd be happy with a library of them to mix'n'match, I keep on buying things CALLED 'pad libraries' and they turn out to be dance music oriented.

I've got Alchemy, Sampletank, Serum, UVI Workstation (can't afford their pads' prices - ouch! But there might be others compatible with it) RGC SFZ+ (which only plays SF2s NOT SFZs despite the name!) Samplelord (like Sampletank but plays SF2s, SFZs and WAVS. Prob. with WAVS is if you go up the scale you get Chip'n'Dale, down the scale you get bullfrog-itis!) and a couple of Maizeplayers that came with great pads - but only 8 of them and I've just about flogged 'em to death in my pieces. (Infinity by Irish Acts is the best of the two. Houston's the other one.)

Wish I could afford Omnisphere. I've heard of Kontakt but can't find a 32-bit version, is there one of Kontakt Player somewhere and can you get pads for it? And I've tried LABS but can't find any pads REMOTELY close to those in the examples on it, which disappointed me rather.

If anyone knows where the example players got theirs from, or even the bits to mix'n'match, I'd lurve to know!

Yours respectfully

Chris.


----------

